# BS readings before exercising??



## Emzi (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi All

After signing up for the gym in October and hardly using it I realise I have to start going otherwise im wasting my money and this tummy aint gunna budge itself 

Anyway my question really is what should your BS comfortably be before doing a gym workout? should it be the normal between 4-7 or higher?

Just want to make sure im staying safe through the exercising 

Thanks
Em


----------



## Steff (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Emzi I found this link for you hope it is of some help 


http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/diabetes-and-exercise/DA00105


p.s there are 2 pages to read.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 25, 2010)

For me different types of sport/exercise affect me differently. 
Personally I would aim to be around 5-8 before starting exercise, then depending what it was I would have lucozade avaliable to prevent hypos. (or in the case of football water and a few units of novorapid to prevent highs). 

Testing a few times whilst exercising will give you an idea of how your blood sugar is reacting. And to the different bits of gym equiptment. I personally experience more hypos from upper body exercise, so rowing machine would drop my blood sugar more than the treadmill would. 

I'd really like to go to a gym again but can't really afford it at the moment.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 25, 2010)

I think this is one that is probably completely different for all of us.  

Personally if my blood sugar was less than 12 I would eat something before going to the gym.  I would normally eat my dinner, have half the normal insulin, and then go to the gym about an hour after.  Usually after about a 5km run I would be down to about 6 or 7.  

I think the key thing is to keep testing regularly and make sure you have some fast acting carbs on you.  I find it quite hard to tell the difference between being hypo and just done in from exercising.

Having said all that - I have not been the gym for a while now, oops


----------

